# Twiced Smoked Taters - Make Ahead?



## uberhack (Nov 18, 2012)

I saw some great suggestions for making twice-smoked taters. Has anyone tried making these ahead of time? I'm thinking smoking the spuds, scooping and making the mix the day before thanksgiving. On turkey-day I'll finish them off. 
Any thoughts or warnings?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 18, 2012)

I think that is the best way to do it. Will save you tons of time on turkey day.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 19, 2012)

Yep! What Brian said...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 19, 2012)

That will work! I've done them many times like that. I would also make up extras, vac seal and freeze for BF to take for his out of town work meals.


----------



## uberhack (Nov 20, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> That will work! I've done them many times like that. I would also make up extras, vac seal and freeze for BF to take for his out of town work meals.


Great idea! Extra spuds purchased.


----------

